# Base vehicle 2006 Fiat Hymer chassis



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Evening all,

Having read the horror-ish story here about replacing a front indicator bulb on the Fiat 250 chassis can someone offer me a little advice on replacing the same indicator bulb on a 2006 spec Fiat chassis, Hymer please.

My van is on a site so I don't know what I will need tools wise until I see the job tomorrow, I am assuming the indicator is reached from the rear, is this A, correct, and B, easy to do.

Many thanks ,
Norman.

And NO, I DO NOT mean the rear of the van :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

2006 could be either as it a change over year, some old shape some new, do you know which it is.

On the 2006 on X250 it's as easy to remove the headlamp altogether for access, but it can be done in situ.

this might help a little


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Kev,

Thanks for that, I recognize the x250 chassis as my previous van was on that base, my present van is the new shape Hymer from that period but not the new NEW shape. :roll: 

About to find out, thanks again.

Norman.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

So is it the X250 but an A class, should have checked by looking up the details.

I shall have to bow out and hope a Hymen owner can help


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Might be better if this was moved to the Hymer thread section.

cabby


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Cabby,
I didn't know that there was a Hymer section. :roll: 

Kev_N_Liz
Thanks for the help.

Easy Peasy, I had assumed correctly that the bulbs were accessible from the rear and it was a 10 minute job to check that they were all functioning correctly, but how and why :roll: 
So long as they keep working correctly sur la contenant 8O 

Makes me happy to be the owner of an older vehicle  

Regards,
Norman.


----------

